# Paph delenatii forma albinum



## MaryPientka (Mar 26, 2014)

I received this delenatii forma albinum ('Ken' x self) from Laima M Swanson (pupsi_dog on eBay) today! I am very pleased. 2 buds, 2 mature growths, and a fresh growth starting.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 26, 2014)

wow! beautiful!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice plant!


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you, both. I was so pleasantly surprised when I opened the box


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 26, 2014)

That is a real treat. I've yet to see del album with two flowers. That shows signs of impovement in the breeding.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 26, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> That is a real treat. I've yet to see del album with two flowers. That shows signs of impovement in the breeding.



I'm also intrigued by what appears to be a potentially flat dorsal  time will tell . . .


----------



## eggshells (Mar 27, 2014)

Great purchase. It's looking good.


----------



## atlantis (Mar 27, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing those flowers opened.:clap:


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 3, 2014)

an update: albinum almost fully open.

The last photo is a "Family Portrait" (an homage to SlipperKing), sadly missing a vinicolor 

The std is starting to fade.


----------



## gnathaniel (Apr 3, 2014)

Beautiful delenatii collection, Mary!


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 3, 2014)

gnathaniel said:


> Beautiful delenatii collection, Mary!



Thanks, I was very lucky with the albinum


----------



## abax (Apr 3, 2014)

Mary, you did goooood! The alba del. is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 3, 2014)

abax said:


> Mary, you did goooood! The alba del. is beautiful. Congrats!



Thank you! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 4, 2014)

Very nice family Mary. That is an exceptional album form with the very full petals and broad bowl for a pouch.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice collection. Orchid Inn have the vinis.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 4, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Very nice family Mary. That is an exceptional album form with the very full petals and broad bowl for a pouch.





eggshells said:


> Nice collection. Orchid Inn have the vinis.



Thank you both! I am pleased with my past purchases from Orchid inn.  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## paphioland (Apr 5, 2014)

looks like momma and poppa


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 5, 2014)

paphioland said:


> looks like momma and poppa



 Baby's on the way-I've just ordered a vini


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2014)

really nice.
Post in the Photo section for more 'attention' - its worth showing off!


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you! I was lucky enough to purchase this in bud-I can't claim the horticultural skills


----------

